# Any beans worth buying here?



## burningb (Jan 4, 2015)

Has anyone bought any of these? Have posted before but no reply. Please do comment.

Spam link removed (Rhys)


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Do you have any connection with the Company you are linking to?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nope.... I know @scotforth used to like Deathwish but i think he got it imported .

As for Lavazza and Luwak most people on here wouldn't touch em with a barge pole from any supplier..

Jamaican Blue Mountain - vastly overated , and there are alot of " fake " version of it about , same as with the Luwak

Old Brown Java can be got from Coffee Compass , J Atkinson and many others . Both roast fresh to order

It seems some of this websites's stuff is simply linking back to Amazon, so do they roast , is the stuff your getting fresh ( doubtful )

Why would you bother ?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

@burningb

Please disclose your interest in this site as the last 4 posts have all referred to it.

That's not in the spirit of posting and further links will be removed


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ronsil said:


> Do you have any connection with the Company you are linking to?


this is the third or fourth post out of 12 on them , so go figure .....


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I haven't tried any and I'm not interested in trying any. I only looked at one bean and I was put off immediately



> Ok, so total honesty here - I've never tried these beans but I want to. I felt obliged to put them in simply because the 'lad' side of me demanded it.


not the best sales pitch I've ever heard....


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

I suspect the website owner (whom I'm guessing is burningb - sorry if it's an incorrect assumption) has an affiliate link on Amazon to get 5/10% back on the sales made through his click through links. Guessing they're just perusing Amazon for coffee and gear they like the look of and posting on their website/blog. More a 'review' site.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mr O said:



> I haven't tried any and I'm not interested in trying any. I only looked at one bean and I was put off immediately
> 
> not the best sales pitch I've ever heard....


How about this one, love some run of the mill beans me!!

brings you a small selection of decent, run-of-the-mill, and out-there beans.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

So a quick round up = 'Being honest I've never tried them but always felt obliged to try some run of the mill beans'


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Guess which coffee this is a review of...

"Yeah, sorry tree huggers all leaving negative reviews.This coffee is gorgeous, it's not lauded at the most expensive coffee in the world for nothing.

Not too bitter, just a pleasure to drink."


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

not the K word?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> Guess which coffee this is a review of...
> 
> "Yeah, sorry tree huggers all leaving negative reviews.This coffee is gorgeous, it's not lauded at the most expensive coffee in the world for nothing.
> 
> Not too bitter, just a pleasure to drink."


Oh jeez.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

The fake one?


----------

